# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  (((قلبي))).........ما بك؟

## عفاف الهدى

ليتني افهم ما بك يا قلبي ..أيا قلب...كنت سعيدا..كنت فرحانا مسرورا...فما بالك اليوم حزين...ما بك تقطر من عينيك عبرات حرى..أيا قلب!!!حدثني عن تلك الأشياء التي ابعدت الإبتسامة عن فيك ..قلبي انبض بالحياة فالحياة جميلة ..ابعد الهم وسر مغردا نحو الأمل .

----------


## التوبي

*تشكوا من قلبٍ حزين

يفـرّج الـرب المعـين

تعوّدي مـن بليس مرة

ولعني قــاتـل أحسين

أختي خاطرة وتجربه ناجحة بدون مجامله

كلمات جميله 

تحياتي
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور اخونا الشاعر التوبي
اطراء اعتز به كثيرا
ودمتم سالمين :amuse:

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

قـلـبـي لـِـقلبـك شـآطرَ ـآلألــم .. ـآرى ابتـسآمتـكِ كـآنت قِـنـآع  ..
          سـقـَـط بعـد ـأن أصَـآبـه ـآلــسـئـم

مِـن أعـمـآقِ قـلـبي اسـأل اللــــــه ـأن يُـفرج لـكِ عمّـآإْ فيـكِ

اُخـيـة ع’ـفآإْف
بجمآإْلٍ وصـل لنـآإْ ـآلإحـسَـآس

مُـوَفقـَـة

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي احلى خربوشة لجميل تواصلكي معنا :niceday:

----------

